# Smoked em at matagetdown....



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

We killed em sat. And sunday. We boxed 2 sat and 6 bulls were released. Sunday boxed 5 keepers and released 1 30".... Great weekend.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

More pics....


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Very nice, I glad to hear the slot reds are in the surf.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

If you have any more picture of those Calcutta's please post them up.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Sharkhunter said:


> If you have any more picture of those Calcutta's please post them up.


 Yes! Please do! You used to see quite a few of those years ago. Sharkhunter, do remember that older man named Mr. Hunt that fished close to the pass years ago? He must have had 15 or 20 of those big Calcutta poles lines up on the beach!


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

Will do if any of yall know where to locate the bamboo poles.. I would love to know because they stopped importing it into the states.. Ive only located 1 dealer and there out of mississippi. WERE LOOKING TO ADD TO THE ARSENAL ...


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

All fish were caught literally casting distance from beach.. Never got in surf...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks like you had a great time. Teaching the kiddo right.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

*Calcutta*

ACE Hardware in Freeport has plenty. Walk up to the front door and look up.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dude your a life saver.... You just saved us allloottt of gas... I owe you a beer... Roadtrip to freeport..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks it was a blast...


----------



## chrisdot (Aug 17, 2014)

looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

TomCat said:


> ACE Hardware in Freeport has plenty. Walk up to the front door and look up.





YELLOWCAT01 said:


> Dude your a life saver.... You just saved us allloottt of gas... I owe you a beer... Roadtrip to freeport..


They have some nice & straight ones,...checked them out earlier today.

:smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice reds. Gonna have to catch a few myself soon. What were the slot reds caught on?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good job guys, I need to get down there too!


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Not long after this post I drove to Freeport on business. I thought why not I'll go look and see what they have. Long story short I purchased 2 new Calcutta poles. I tied them to the truck and away I went with thoughts of what I was going to do with them. Just outside of Houston I looked back to see my poles were gone. They were on 288 somewhere getting run over by cars by now so I didn't go back. ****!!:bounce: that's 2 $17.00 cane poles gone.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Well done! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

whatta day, congrats!


----------



## letsgofishing07 (Jan 2, 2015)

How much do those rods cost at the ace in freeport? Would really like to have a couple of them.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

Im past due on another trip.... And ive never been to look at them in freeport. But i need to get by there to get some


----------

